# ONR questions?



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi folks me again
i've got a few questions about ONR?
firstly where can i get it from?
secondly would you recommend it to use at shows to get the road grime off from travelling down to the show etc?
Thirdly would you use a wash mitt or a sponge to apply it with?

i'll prolly add more questions later on lol
Cheers


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Most of the traders on this site sell it.

I would definitely recommend it for shows!

I use a B+Q grout sponge.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ebay sell collapsible buckets too that are ideal for car shows.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Hi Bee,

Here're my experiences/answers to your questions:

1) http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valeting-and-bulk/optimum-no-rinse-1-us-gallon/prod_772.html

2) ONR is pretty good at cleaning up your paintwork for a show, although you might want to use a spray wax or QD to give it that extra sparkle after ONR-ing.

3) Most will say use a grout sponge from any DIY shop. I personally use a MF mitt and have not seen any problems so far with regards to marring. You have to have a light touch and know how far ONR goes and what it does.

Hope this helps!

Nick


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

wow that's help thank's to the both of you heres a couple more questions?

does it affect any waxes, sealants or glazes that are already applied to the car? I've got dodo juice red mist as a quick detailer that would be OK?

whats the difference between onr or optimum opti-clean?

grout sponge really?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup grout sponge - b+q's own make - 4 for £5, and they get better with age.

I've never noticed any negative effects on waxes/sealants.

ONR leaves a wee coating of it's own, so no great need for a QD, but using one will not do any harm. Red Mist is more of a spray sealant than a QD, but that should also be ok. Never tried it after ONR, but tried Z8, Britemax 6 and FK425 with no probs at all.

Never used opti-clean so can't tell you anything about that.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Opti-clean

Optimum No Rinse


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bee said:


> grout sponge really?


Optimum recommend a MF towel, which is also my preference.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Optimum now recommends their own foam wash mitt (Opti-Mitt), which is similar to the Shmitt, only softer and with more pores/inch.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the opti-clean might be better for me as i'd probably only use it for the shows.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Opti-clean should be the option, as ONR needs water to be mixed in with it. You could use QD like Megs LT to help the drying if you get too much water on the panel if you decide to use ONR anyway.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Think the Opti-Clean would be the best for the use at shows etc it says on the link use Di-ionized or Reverse Osmosis water whats that mean sorry to sound dumb and all the questions.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Basically RO or De-ionized water is better as it does not leave any water marks on your paintwork due to the lack of any contaminants or hard water. This is a real big issue if water evaporates very quickly where you live.

I personally just use warm tap water as I dry the panels straight after wiping them down with ONR.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

if I was using it at shows i wouldn't let it dry on anyway's so that shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright Bee . I always have 1000l of de-ionised water in my garage. If you ever want some give me a shout :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> Alright Bee . I always have 1000l of de-ionised water in my garage. If you ever want some give me a shout :thumb:


:doublesho

That's it. We know who to go to if there ever is a drought in the UK!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I only said that to Bee because he's local and i'm in his local car club. Not everyone can come and drain my I.B.C tank haha.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

nickmak said:


> Basically RO or De-ionized water is better as it does not leave any water marks on your paintwork due to the lack of any contaminants or hard water. This is a real big issue if water evaporates very quickly where you live.
> 
> I personally just use warm tap water as I dry the panels straight after wiping them down with ONR.


The idea of using deionised water is because the contaminants in tap water bond with ONR ingredients when used as a premixed QD reducting its effectiveness.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Opti-Clean vs ONR at car shows, I think, depends on what finish you have, or
want to achieve.

I haven't yet used O-C, but if it leaves a heavier deposit of polymers than ONR
does, and that resembles the finish of Opti-Seal, then I'm not sure I'd want it.
Don't get me wrong, Opti-Seal is a wonderful product which produces a very 
shiny but glassy finish.

The beauty of using ONR instead is that although it does leave a polymer coating
this doesn't interfere with the finish. So for shows, ONR followed by a QD such
as FK425 or even Optimum Car Wax (coz of its carnauba content) may be a 
more favoured option. 

It'll be down to the colour of the car, and the eye of the beholder...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

de-ionised water? whats that for?


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

I've spoken to a few other people about waterless washes for shows and they have suggested Duragloss - 921 Fast Clean and Shine Detailing Spray


Ah nice one mr ashleeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Who recommended 921? It's not bad stuff but wouldn't be at the top of my list bud :thumb:


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

ap did mate its what they uses however they also rates onr aswell i need something that ideally uses little or even better no water as it would only be used for the shows.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah right fair enough a lot of products are just personal preference.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

yep yep i just want something that is easy to use and provides good results


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

If you're going for shows, shouldn't a QD do though?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on how far you've travelled and how dirty it is?

Qd's are for very light dust IMO.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Just dilute one cap full into a spray bottle and use it as a QD its alot stronger than it needs to be. and will be good for the shows


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah but don't dilute it until you get there so that you keep maximum cleaning power. Or use some of my de-ionised water buddy.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

So how ONR much do i put in a bucket?

How much do i put it in 1l pressure sprayer / bottle?

How is with washing with onr in freezing temperatures, just use warm water?

How much "mixed" water (onr + water) do you use for an average car, eg. 5liters?

Is it lsp safe?

thanks


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

sicko said:


> So how ONR much do i put in a bucket?


One or two capfuls - 25-50ml, depending on how hard your water is.



sicko said:


> How much do i put it in 1l pressure sprayer / bottle?


25-35ml - same conditions as above



sicko said:


> How is with washing with onr in freezing temperatures, just use warm water?


Yes, but ensure your pre-spray is working by testing with a 2nd spray


sicko said:


> How much "mixed" water (onr + water) do you use for an average car, eg. 5liters?


Depends - could be a bit more in winter - don't be too sparing with salt,
it needs to _fully_ dissolve!



sicko said:


> Is it lsp safe?


Absolutely, indeed, it adds a protective coating of its own...

ONR is pretty forgiving with its mixture ratios. It can be a case of trial and error.
With de-ionised water, it's probable that the pre-spay dilution could go to
something like 64 to 1. At issue isn't the product - it's allowing it time to do
its work and your lightness of touch when making physical contact with the
paint. Same as any other wash-mixture really...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for quick answer! Very usefull 
So two capfuls for ~8l of water is ok dillution and one capful in a spray bottle?
Oh, how many washes do you get from 8oz bottle?

I'll give it a try next weekend as i've ordered it yesterday, i hope we will have some good weather here 

Thanks again!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

sicko said:


> Oh, how many washes do you get from 8oz bottle? I'll give it a try next weekend as i've ordered it yesterday


Shame really, I'd have advocated getting the 32oz bottle. ONR is so versatile
that you'll probably use up the 8oz pretty quickly. Difficult to quantify how many
washes, but it's certainly good value for money in the 32oz or above sizes.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree, but just wanted to try it out and i'm allready pretty sure that i will order a bigger bottle very soon


----------

